# Did avant-garde occured in ars antiqua, or this iis antagonist mather?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Did avant-garde occured in ars antiqua, or this is antagonist mather?*

Im looking for complexity in Ars antigua , antica, you know my refined taste for ancient lore, i serieously hope someone give me a clue like get this or this, some obscur avant-garde music anonymous or not.

Thanks you friends followers, moderators, Op ect... for answering my ''pointue'' querry on subject mather
:tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I swear I have read this more than ten times and I still don't know what it means.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I still don't know what it means.

WWhat i meean his un usual ars antiqua the utter first perriod of of pre medieval before ars vetus, ars nova, ars subtiliot(3 medieval perriod), ars antiqua or antigua is something else gregorian is easily toss in this genra so are perhaps mozarabic chants?

But i dont know that mutch on the era mistr eugeonagain i clarified :tiphat:


----------

